# Tell Me Your 3 Favorite Books



## agnesthelion (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm an avid reader and never without a book. I always like to hear people's favorite books. Makes for great reading suggestions too AND you get to know people a bit as well. 

Here are my 3 (so hard to narrow it down)

The Kite Runner by Khaled Hosseini 

The Crimson Petal and the White by Michael Faber

The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova

So what are yours!?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 13, 2012)

The Historian is fantastic! 
It is really hard to narrow it down. If I have to pick just three, I will have to say:

The Witch of Blackbird Pond by Elizabeth George Speare
The Outlander Series by Diana Gabaldon (I know, not a single book)
Watership Down by Richard Adams (I read this over and over again to various buns at the SPCA and the story never gets old)


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 13, 2012)

Watership Down by Richard Adams (I read this over and over again to various buns at the SPCA and the story never gets old)

^^^love LOVE this book. It should be on my list too.  I read it every couple years. It's one of the most amazing books ever....

Never read The Witch of Blackbird Pond.....my friend just brought this up not too long ago....I need to check it out..


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 13, 2012)

Twilight Series, Hunger Games Series, and of course Calibur: The Monster


----------



## Samara (Jun 14, 2012)

I have The Historian on my shelf waiting to be read. 

This is really hard for me....I hate choosing! 

John Irving is my favorite author hands down. 

My favorite book is Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman. 

I also really love Karen Marie Moning's Fever series. 

Also, The Hob's Bargain by Patricia Briggs. 

Whew. That was tough. I hate choosing favorite books! 

I know it's weird that my favorite books aren't by my favorite author...I have a lot of favorites by Irving...but I think at this moment, right now, I would choose the others and still hold him close as my favorite. 

Oy. 

I have a What Am I Reading page on my blog if anyone wants to check it out! I list the books upcoming that I'm going to read.  

Are we still working on the book club idea in RO? 

http://raisincane.weebly.com/what-im-reading.html


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 14, 2012)

*Samara wrote: *


> Are we still working on the book club idea in RO?




I got my book in the mail yesterday and getting started. I am still planning on posting the questions on June 25th for discussion. I have not heard yet if we can get a subforum for it.

Everyone is welcome, the thread is in Let your hare down.


----------



## Samara (Jun 14, 2012)

:highfive: :yahoo:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 14, 2012)

I know it's weird that my favorite books aren't by my favorite author...

^^^im like that too! Wally Lamb is probably one of my fave authors yet his books aren't on my list 

I also saw the RO book club thread. Keeping my eye out for the book. I rarely read books as soon as they are published because I hate paying full price! Hahaha I'm a frequent of half price bookstore and the planned parenthood book sale (any of you have that in your area? They are awesome!)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2012)

So many books, so little time.


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmmm... hard to choose, but I'd say:


_The Moon is a Harsh Mistress _by Robert Heinlein
_Good Omens _by Terry Pratchett and Neill Gaiman
_To Serve them All My Days _by R.F. Delderfield


----------



## Ape337 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pride and Prejudice
1984
Watership down
The wheel of time series - Robert Jordan
Brave new world
Childhood's end

Sorry, I know this is more than 3 but I love these the most!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 14, 2012)

I love reading but am bad at picking favorites of anything! Here are my favorites though, one is a kids' book.

_Watership Down_ by Richard Adams (How could I not love it?!)

_Fluke_ by Christopher Moore (This one is very different from the others, it's very funny and just rather weird)

_Stonewords_ by Pam Conrad (This is the children's book. It was the first book I ever read where I noticed things like word choice and imagery)


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 15, 2012)

Watership Down by Richard Adams (How could I not love it?!)

^^^another Watership Down fan! Yay! I know it, that book is fantastic!


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jun 15, 2012)

The Hunger Games series, The Twilight series, and "My Sister's Keeper" by Jodi Picoult.


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 27, 2012)

How lovely to see R F Delderfield mentioned - for me he's a local author. 

I'm not sure about choosing just three favourites but the first would have to be Dracula by Bram Stoker. The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova, Watership Down, any Terry Pratchett, any Du Maurier...the Poirot stories...


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hunger Games, Catching Fire, and Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins. These are the best book I have read in years absolutly wonderful.


----------



## Sweets (Jun 30, 2012)

Watership down (my favourite book)
The hunger games series
The enemy series - Charlie Higson


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 30, 2012)

Loving all the Watership Down fans! 

I want tom read the Hunger Games too. Haven't seen the movie or read the books.....


----------



## MagPie (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmmm it's hard to narrow it down to just three books. I read a lot. I like Patricia Briggs' books a lot. I also like Sarah Dunant's Birth of Venus and In the Company of the Courtesan. I've reread those a few times.

I finally read The Hunger Games haha after it has been out forever. Decided to see what all the fuss was about. It was ok. An easy read.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 30, 2012)

I read alot too Emily and it is hard to narrow down to three! I keep thinking of more that I loved!

I liked seeing The Historian mentioned on here too. Sooo good.

I also loved Wally Lambs "I Know This Much Is True"


----------



## MagPie (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah I know I just thought of another. Lamb: The Gospel According to Bif. Good humorous book and I've been meaning to check out more of Christopher Moore's work but keep forgetting.



Plus I don't tend to buy books I don't love, except a few here and there (ie Twilight series).


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 5, 2012)

3 favorite books of all time would be - Eat, Pray, Love - Where and When and anything Nicholas sparks or Elizabeth young...

I enjoy light airy books with a kick if suspence


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 5, 2012)

It's hard for me to pick things without a category so here it goes:

1. I do not know where I would be without the Harry Potter series. I have always had my nose stuck in a book, but as a child, this was the first "popular' series I read and allowed me to connect with so many people. 

2. Either The Great Gatsby or The Catcher and the Rye. As a future English teacher I suppose I have to love them, but I strongly urge anyone turned off by either of these in highschool to take a second look. It wasn't the book, it was how it was taught, I promise.

3. The Kite Runner or The Red Tent. Each one, though fairly popularized, deserves every bit of recognition it has. I've thought of both years after putting them down.

I love love love John Green (any other nerdfighters out there?)

I also love John Steinbeck. I am now 21, but at 13 I went through this huge Steinbeck phase (East of Eden, Of Mice and Men, The Red Pony, On the Road with Charlie) I'm hoping to read them again soon and see if I still connect in the same way. 

Ps I'm gonna give Watership Down a second chance because of you guys. I had the most amazing teacher in the 8th grade, but for some reason when we read Watership Down I just wasn't having it (I think it was the last book before summer.)

Oh! And how could I forget my life long love for Tolkien?


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 5, 2012)

^^^I love the Kite Runner! It's on my list too. It is a fantastic book I think everyone no matter age (adult of course) or gender should read.

I have The Red Tent on my shelf and still haven't gotten around to reading that one. I'll get it done!

I did like The Catcher and the Rye but it's not my fave. Do agree it's worth reading again after you've read it in school.


----------



## MagPie (Jul 5, 2012)

Ooooh I also like Steinbeck. Takes me a while to get thru his books. I've gotten about half way thru East of Eden. I really just need to sit down with it again and not get distracted.

You know I did not like The Catcher and the Rye. The main character annoyed me haha. I did read it after I got out of high school.


----------



## kmaben (Jul 7, 2012)

Wizards first rule-Terry Goodkind and most of the series as well
one for the money-janet evanovich and the rest of the series (hilarious books)
and Stephen cosgroves serendipity series. Never grew out of those and they're good messages even for adults.

Have to try watership down again. So many people like it but I could never get into it


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 7, 2012)

Catcher in the rye shocked me. Basically because the version I read had the last page ripped out. I didn't know the true ending for years! I was apalled when I found out!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 7, 2012)

Catch-22 - Joseph Heller
(Sardonic and awesome/awful/beautiful)

Black Beauty - Anna Sewell
(One of the very first animal rights books: lovely writing that allowed me to connect as a kid, and a strong moral/ethical message that resonates as an adult... just finished it again the other day and it still makes me cry)

Robertson Davies/ Carl Hiaasen tie up the 3rd place 

( Loved Watership Down! Was also meaning to go back and read the Great Gatsby again- Sometimes a book isn't right for someone the first time they encounter it... not ready to read it, or it doesn't resonate... I try to go back and visit the ones that didn't speak the first time - must be something in them that everyone else enjoys, right?
 )


----------

